# Auratus Microspot



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello guys,

Just wondering, do anybody keep this frogs? Got them about week ago  thet looks really nice, but so shy, compared to Leucomelas. I have only two vivs at the moment and I am new in this hobby. Can I expect them to start be bolder in future?


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

I've got 3 of the beauties bred by Ghastly from this forum. They are shy but mine have got way bolder and cheekier. I've had them 9 months and knowing auratus I was willing to wait a year for them to come out of their shells and they did it in 3 which I was chuffed with. Patience is definitely key, might be worth keeping them in a tub for a while if they're young so you can monitor them without stressing them.

Something I've recently learned is that given a couple of coco huts and minimal planting they can become silly bold in no time. It's something I'm toying with the idea of doing but I don't want to change their setup as I really like it and theyre bold enough for me. It's something I'll certainly try when I get auratus in the future.

Jon


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello Jon,

Thanks for reply  . I got them for a week and like I said I only can compare them to Leucomelas, so I had a small shock about them shy  . I made nice viv for them :




And most of them (3 from 5) sits in one canister



So thats a story..


----------



## frogfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

ronnyjodes said:


> Something I've recently learned is that given a couple of coco huts and minimal planting they can become silly bold in no time. It's something I'm toying with the idea of doing but I don't want to change their setup as I really like it and theyre bold enough for me. It's something I'll certainly try when I get auratus in the future.
> 
> Jon


I've never heard of this before. Anything else you can add?

Cheers,


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

I mentioned it in another thread recently but basically what Ade has done with his microspots (I think, either that or his super blues) is to basically set the tank up with just a couple of coco huts and really minimal planting, just a bit of ficus here and there from what Adam was saying if I remember correctly. Apparently they're out all the time and climbing up the glass which is somewhat different to most folks experiences with auratus :lol2:. I know some people's are crazy bold with heavily planted enclosures, mine are getting that way for sure, but it does make some sense that what Ade's doing would work. I was at Chester zoo recently and they've got a pretty big auratus enclosure where there is zero ground planting but they've made a canopy out of wood and planted up there, the frogs were bounding around for all to see. It's something I definitely think I'll experiment with in the future and see how the results differ to what I've done before.


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Did you have a photo from zoo? )


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

ronnyjodes said:


> I mentioned it in another thread recently but basically what Ade has done with his microspots (I think, either that or his super blues) is to basically set the tank up with just a couple of coco huts and really minimal planting, just a bit of ficus here and there from what Adam was saying if I remember correctly. Apparently they're out all the time and climbing up the glass which is somewhat different to most folks experiences with auratus :lol2:. I know some people's are crazy bold with heavily planted enclosures, mine are getting that way for sure, but it does make some sense that what Ade's doing would work. I was at Chester zoo recently and they've got a pretty big auratus enclosure where there is zero ground planting but they've made a canopy out of wood and planted up there, the frogs were bounding around for all to see. It's something I definitely think I'll experiment with in the future and see how the results differ to what I've done before.


I was told something very similar with my vans but I was worried/petrified of adding stress and causing stress related issues. It's like making the frog look at u and get used to u even if he / she don't want to ha ha
Very intrested in understanding more about the approach though and if it works


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I have done something similar before with various burrowing frogs; giving them relatively shallow substrate with plenty of hides (angled so that I could see in), so that they stayed on the surface more. I've considered doing that very thing with my Madagascan burrowing frogs, given that I don't see them for months on end :devil: but in the end I decided against it, reasoning that 'more natural' is probably better in the long run. They are very pretty indeed, when you actually* see *them, but not a species I'd recommend for show! :lol2:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

up for sale ?


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Meefloaf said:


> up for sale ?


 just seen this myself.... orlex are you selling them now? give the little fellas some time, I have had frogs take longer then a week to settle in and feel a ease


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Give them time Orlex.
Some guys on here (Ade comes to mind here) have had frogs for near on a year without seeing them.
But they kept at it, and one day, all was good.
It could be something about your setup that's wrong, so ask for advice from someone, don`t be scared.
I can`t put my finger on it but something looks wrong to me.
But, there are plenty of keepers on here who will help you out.
Stick at it and you`ll be rewarded.


Mike


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

I spoke with three most knows Uk breeders and two American breeders and people who kept auratus before, all of them sold out auratus and decided do not keep them and even one which one have microspots in shop, said he seeing them two times max per day and when somebody comes they hides straight away. Now its about second week and every single day they just sits in canister and dont do anything  when nobody in room and you come back you can see how they run back to hides. As frogs in bedroom where we only sleeps, they used to be in quite environment and when you coming they falling in stress again.
Leucomelas which ones in living room do well, dont metter what you do, even when I opening doors for feeding not all of them go for hiding  .
I think many experienced people gave me enought advices... 
I like how they look like, but its no point to keep them if they one of most shy frogs, when I dont have frog room, just two vivs in home. 
You dont think so?

Like most of you guys have frog rooms and unknown number of vivs, so if some frogs are more shy others more shy you even not really care about it I can bet  but try to be in my situation  . I choosen them from many other frogs, because I really liked how they looks like, but nobody told me Auratus is one of most shy morph. 

I dont know what can be wrong with set up, looks like temp is good, humidity as well, clay balls, mesh, coco fibre, orchid barks, live plants, hides, canisters, all seems to be cool to me  .




> Stick at it and you`ll be rewarded.


O I hope so  I want to give them at last month to try, before somebody can collect them, its no rush. 
In this time we will see, if at lats I will see progess. I added coco hide to them, so one of them seems to moved out from canister, as it was three of them in one canister :O . 

I still cannot figure out where is other two, as it suppose to be 5, but can locate only 3. They really good hiding skills  .


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

I hear you Orlex.
You have chosen a frog which is obviously tricky.
Leucs, Azureus and a host of other frogs are bold as brass.
Don`t give up on them just because they are shy.
Find out what the problem is and defeat that problem.
If I let a problem get to me I`d not have half of the frogs I have here.
Find the answer and then strut your stuff telling the other nay sayers that you didn`t give up and you won.

Mike


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Mate )) in my life I defeated so many problems, as I can write a book  . 
But in situations when somebody have much bigger experience than you can ask them, and if 5 guys said same thing about them, maybe they know what they talking about? 
Look from another side, they are realy shy. True? True! 
They spend all day in room where is quet, nobody speaks, nobody walks arround, even when they start feeling more comfident and than me, or my wife or baby comes to room, they start to think, DANGER! Something moving arround and they will adapt to that live cycle: Empty room- SAFE PLACE, we can walk around , somebody comes-DANGER, need to hide! Simple as 2x2 , I believe  . 
In another viv, where is Leucs, all day tv on, music on, all family walks around, frogs just use to movement in another side of viv glass. In bedroom (microspot viv) they use to no movement all day arround  . 
One way to change it , just move arround all day all month in bedroom    . 
Dont need to judge me, that I dont want or I cant face a problem and sort out and runing away from situation, but in this live I believe we can choice whats is best suits our live styles. Hobby must be relaxing , nice and happy , not causing stress and every day hopping for miracle  . As I dont planing to have more than 5 vivs in home I will choice more carefull next time, to get more bold frogs: like Alanis,Azureus and etc  . 

Thx for your support mate  .


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Orlex said:


> I spoke with three most knows Uk breeders and two American breeders and people who kept auratus before, all of them sold out auratus and decided do not keep them and even one which one have microspots in shop, said he seeing them two times max per day and when somebody comes they hides straight away. Now its about second week and every single day they just sits in canister and dont do anything  when nobody in room and you come back you can see how they run back to hides. As frogs in bedroom where we only sleeps, they used to be in quite environment and when you coming they falling in stress again.
> Leucomelas which ones in living room do well, dont metter what you do, even when I opening doors for feeding not all of them go for hiding  .
> I think many experienced people gave me enought advices...
> I like how they look like, but its no point to keep them if they one of most shy frogs, when I dont have frog room, just two vivs in home.
> ...


 I don't have a frog room and im limited on space I have 7 vivs (you may think this is a lot) and yes I want to see every single frog in every viv as much as possible..... truth is I have vans and fantasticas which are both shy I don't see some fantas for over a week and 1 van I see maybe less, I have looked at all my vivs some days for 20-30 mins and not seen a bloody frog (til I get the flies out)

am I right in tinkng these are young frogs mate?? again I have 4 babies vents and I never see them really because their only babies and my adult vents I can handfeed (I don't but bet I could) 

give them a few months whats the worst that can happen?


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i was perplexed and personally i dont agree with what he's doing (selling/swapping after only a week) but i think it comes down to what he and the frogs get out of it, if he has made a mistake in his choice of frog, then it's his own fault. at least he's going to try and get them to somebody who will put in the time with them and look after them in the way that he may not be able to. it's been said many a time on here when people are advising newer keepers, to get a frog they really want and they wont loose interest etc. 

hopefully these guys will get a new home and the fella will have learnt from his mistakes


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Depends from what side you look at them , seller dont know extactly age, its minimum of 10 months, but one is calling already so lets say its between 10-12 months  . 
You comparing my to your self? Are you in this hobby as well about 4 months now?  
7 vivs? Its 5 more vivs than I have and its of course much more mate  . If I have 7 vivs and in 3 of them I have shy frogs and dont see them I not really care than ))) as still got 4 tanks with frogs which I can see.
Sometimes I see only 4 Leucomelas from 8 all day, and only next day start seeing 7 (didint see last one ages now  ) as they as well like Microspot was bringed in home same day, top up vivarium ,as first time when bought 5 , only 3 surrived, dont know why.
I will give Microspot a chance ,as me and my wife wants to keep them, why not? But answer me,what will be change about situation what I explained in previous post about empty room and trigering alarm when coming in in two or 5 or 9 months? 
If they afraid they will not stop doing , only if we sit down all the time in bedroom, what I think is silly, to spend your live to sit in room, to make your frogs more bold    .


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Damn Orlex I wish I stayed near you so that I could have them off you.
Don`t think I`m judging you as I`m not.
I WANT you to succeed with them.
I`ve sent a message to someone who I think might be able to help and I`m hoping he`ll break his "vow of silence :whistling2:" to come in and help you.


Mike


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Meefloaf said:


> i was perplexed and personally i dont agree with what he's doing (selling/swapping after only a week) but i think it comes down to what he and the frogs get out of it, if he has made a mistake in his choice of frog, then it's his own fault. at least he's going to try and get them to somebody who will put in the time with them and look after them in the way that he may not be able to. it's been said many a time on here when people are advising newer keepers, to get a frog they really want and they wont loose interest etc.
> 
> hopefully these guys will get a new home and the fella will have learnt from his mistakes


Its not very nice from your side at all :bash: . Its only my own fault? If breeder/seller have 50 vivs and breeding frogs for life and he well know my knowledge, why he didnt said, look mate, its gonna be more complicated than with Leucomelas which he sold me as well . And when I asked can I swap to other frogs to you, he said no....
So whats better, than just release them outside ? As all this situation going sick, I am not bad guy, because I dont like how shy they are??
My parents are dog breeders and it was happened that people buying a dog and than re-homing it as it for example barking on hem newborn baby so why people than dont do nothing?  
Probably it was not worth to open topic, just do it what I want to do it and thats it...


----------



## Dale63 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi Orlex


i think you can see me now.


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

frogman955 said:


> Damn Orlex I wish I stayed near you so that I could have them off you.
> Don`t think I`m judging you as I`m not.
> I WANT you to succeed with them.
> I`ve sent a message to someone who I think might be able to help and I`m hoping he`ll break his "vow of silence :whistling2:" to come in and help you.
> ...


No mate, everything cool  you trying to help  we had chat with my wife this morrning and we decided to give them at last 3 months time  . 
I dont see nothing wrong that I have put advert on, I not killed or fried frogs ,like one guy from another forum said : its nothing bad or ilegal, to sell or trade frogs  . 
I saw many adverts where people says : due to change of breeding program or due to lack of space I need sell some vivs  . This time rookie comes and he is bad boy  . 
Oh common  they fed well, their viv is nice  I gave them 100% of posible best home conditions  problem just of shy , nothing else  .


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

I will give a go with at last three months I think  Because I really like them  and will keep you all updated if you interested.


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Orlex said:


> Depends from what side you look at them , seller dont know extactly age, its minimum of 10 months, but one is calling already so lets say its between 10-12 months  .
> You comparing my to your self? Are you in this hobby as well about 4 months now?
> 7 vivs? Its 5 more vivs than I have and its of course much more mate  . If I have 7 vivs and in 3 of them I have shy frogs and dont see them I not really care than ))) as still got 4 tanks with frogs which I can see.
> Sometimes I see only 4 Leucomelas from 8 all day, and only next day start seeing 7 (didint see last one ages now  ) as they as well like Microspot was bringed in home same day, top up vivarium ,as first time when bought 5 , only 3 surrived, dont know why.
> ...


 move them to your front room so they get used to you mate. no Im not saying we are exactly the same I have been doing this very slowly for about 2 years I think my point is we all want to see our frogs every single one of them :2thumb: wouldn't buy them otherwise 
im sure you will do right by both you and the frogs.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Orlex said:


> Its not very nice from your side at all :bash: . Its only my own fault? If breeder/seller have 50 vivs and breeding frogs for life and he well know my knowledge, why he didnt said, look mate, its gonna be more complicated than with Leucomelas which he sold me as well . And when I asked can I swap to other frogs to you, he said no....
> So whats better, than just release them outside ? As all this situation going sick, I am not bad guy, because I dont like how shy they are??
> My parents are dog breeders and it was happened that people buying a dog and than re-homing it as it for example barking on hem newborn baby so why people than dont do nothing?
> Probably it was not worth to open topic, just do it what I want to do it and thats it...


you've taken my post wrong fella, i was defending you, i said at least you had realised they wernt for you and you were trying to find them a new home, which is better than keeping hold of them because you bought them, which generally leads to people going off the hobby etc. when i said learnt from your mistakes i was saying "next time he'll know to make sure to get frogs that he likes, eg, not shy and out more".


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

I will try to make them bolder  . I dont like to give up, and maybe all this sh^$ situation from side looked wrong, oh no , he just dont know what he want  . But like I said I spoke with many people and all of them said extatly same, but you saying different, so lets figure out who is wrong  . Minimum three months I will try , but in this time I use to them  man  . 
Ufortunently I cannot move this viv to main room, as its downstairs and no more spare space for it  .


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Orlex said:


> I will give a go with at last three months I think  Because I really like them  and will keep you all updated if you interested.


 result .... me and Mike are only giving u a little grief because we know it will be worth it 

nice one mate keep us updated over the next few months 

dane


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

The problem is though that because a frog is shy it does put people off them.
What we need to do is find out why it`s happening.
Ade had a pair of frogs that he`d not seen in a year and just put it down to a shy frog being a pain in the butt basically.
He knows others who got rid of theirs for the same reason.
One day a few months ago he made some changes to his viv.
Now he sees them all the time, they`re always out and about.
It could be that simple.
I`m thinking your viv is too open with not enough cover for them to dive into easily.
Maybe I`m wrong.
But it might be that they don`t have an easily accessible hiding place which they can safely dive into if they feel the need.
A bit like in the wild where animals will live on the edge of the forest knowing that if danger threatens they`re only a quick jump from safety.
If they were in the middle of a field they won`t hang around they`ll head for cover before it`s too late.


Mike


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Meefloaf said:


> you've taken my post wrong fella, i was defending you, i said at least you had realised they wernt for you and you were trying to find them a new home, which is better than keeping hold of them because you bought them, which generally leads to people going off the hobby etc. when i said learnt from your mistakes i was saying "next time he'll know to make sure to get frogs that he likes, eg, not shy and out more".


Sorry mate : victory: my English not perfect, so sometime I can understand or say something not right way  and all cool  I will keep them , give them a try  as I really like them , like how they looks like , and its first frogs I heard calling, from dart frogs, so lets try , nothing to lose  . Sorry if offended you  .


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

It`ll take more than that to offend Joe lol.


Mike


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

frogman955 said:


> It`ll take more than that to offend Joe lol.
> 
> 
> Mike


i was more worried about offending him tbh.

Orlex, we are here to help, any questions, feel free to post up and someone will come along to help im sure:2thumb:


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

frogman955
sounds )) I heard that feedback from breeder already, so maybe I did mistake in beggining to remove coconut hide as I thinked,hm, they all gona be hiding there now ( my mistake, noob  ) and than yesterday I putted back and like I said one of them started to live there now  . 
Do you think its worth to putting some more hides? Its three canisters there at the minute, its coconut hide, I did cave under wood (two places)  .


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Meefloaf said:


> i was more worried about offending him tbh.
> 
> Orlex, we are here to help, any questions, feel free to post up and someone will come along to help im sure:2thumb:


   Cool, thx ))))):lol2:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi Orlex,

Ade has a group of micro spot and they are now one of his boldest frogs. He has started them off in a sparsely planted viv with a coco hide. He has learnt this by trial and error after keeping three other auratus species. The other species are all kept in densely planted vivs and are extremely shy. I know Stu also keeps his younger frogs this way and they are also very bold. The other thing with auratus is they don't like strong light hence with a densely planted viv they try to avoid the light. Try reducing the amount of light entering the viv. Hope this helps.

Adam


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Adam
Glad you got my email.
Hope you had a nice xmas.
When I said something doesn`t look right to me about the viv it`s the light that is bothering me so it looks like Adam has picked up on the same thing, here`s hoping.


Mike


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello Adam,

So better reduce plants and avalaivible hides? Than chances for making them more bold will increase? Do I understand correctly mate? 
Canopy have two light tubes, one is moonlight, so its not a lot of light actually .
Hm, but this sounds possible as breeder tank was really empty just couple coconuts.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Orlex said:


> Hello Adam,
> 
> So better reduce plants and avalaivible hides? Than chances for making them more bold will increase? Do I understand correctly mate?
> Canopy have two light tubes, one is moonlight, so its not a lot of light actually .
> Hm, but this sounds possible as breeder tank was really empty just couple coconuts.


I would reduce the plants and just have a couple of coco hides. Also think about loosing one of the light canopy's or reduce the time one of them is on for. I cant guarantee this will solve the problem but it has certainly work for a couple of people I know.

Cheers

Adam


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

I read maybe 6 months back about cutting out leaf shapes out of cardboard and placing them on top of the viv between the mesh and light to give a mottled lighting effect to simulate the natural floor of a forest


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Sounds interesting, really, I will put plants in big glass jar in case  . How do you think worth yo take out canisters? Big day tomorrow for me and frogs, but before you came everybody advised on more hides and plants, now everything turned out different way. I really like plants, really. ..so sad to take them out. Will try to find out some solution . And will do fake leave shades, just wondering what shape to do :-D.


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

fatlad69 said:


> Hi Orlex,
> 
> Ade has a group of micro spot and they are now one of his boldest frogs. He has started them off in a sparsely planted viv with a coco hide. He has learnt this by trial and error after keeping three other auratus species. The other species are all kept in densely planted vivs and are extremely shy. I know Stu also keeps his younger frogs this way and they are also very bold. The other thing with auratus is they don't like strong light hence with a densely planted viv they try to avoid the light. Try reducing the amount of light entering the viv. Hope this helps.
> 
> Adam


Welcome back . I've mentioned Ade's new auratus tank style a couple of times recently. Mine were bold within 4 months with low lighting and minimal playing,my one regret is chucking a huge cork tube in there for them to hide behind :lol2:

Orlex, don't give up just yet, as I've said to you before they WILL get braver but it's going to take time and it's going to stress you out when you don't see them for days on end. If you can get to BAKS in April a bunch of the people giving advice on here including myself will be able to have a proper chat and give you some pointers if you're still needing any more support :2thumb:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Been mulling this over, It's really interesting this sparse approach,it's not for me I guess, just giving ours time seems to have done the trick. Orlex i thin k the guys are in the right ballpark with the lighting,I think auratus like overhead cover and don't care for bright light, as a rule,there are always exceptions. The individual temperament of each frog can be very different within a morph,but these frogs seem to have a larger escape distance than many others. Orlex having them in a low traffic area,I wonder whether having a radio on a talk station might just help speed us the process of them becoming bolder,totally off the wall this,just throwing something out there. Second I'll dwell more on the overhead cover,if they have something over the top.like a large bit of wood,that you can see under and they can hide under,they seem to be happy with that. It's a way of seeing the frogs,while they settle,but still making them more visible to you. Another off the wll tactic is that insane stockmans banter,the quiet talking to an animal to let them know you are there who you are,no danger bla bla. finally as they mature and stop growing time spent with them and food will become your allies. Cutting back on the food slightly,which you can't really do while they are growing and using pavlovian methods so stimulate a feeding response means frogs know they are going to be fed,and because they are hungry,they will be quicker to show up. one can then spend time with them again quietly talking while they feed,slowly but surely getting them bolder. 

None of this is guaranteed to work,these frogs just tend to be shy,but they are so stunning I think they are worth putting the time in and being patient. Adam has actually seen me call a couple of SB's out to the front of the viv,whe re we both watched them munch some springs with the door open,so there is some substance behind these rambling,mind my male is still shy as hell after two years,I see him so does Shaz,but it's always on his terms,that said his kids are some of the most stunning froglets to play with,so I can live with it. you have a male calling if I recollect,and the age is about right keep an eye out for eggs mate,ya never know,all our boy auartus seem to call most when breeding. mine always lay in film cans,maybe the fact that they can barely fit in them,is part of the shyness and makes them feel this is a secure place to lay,I dunno. They will never be like a tinc or mystie though,but you def can get them to a stage where they are visible,tis just time is all

Good luck with them,stick at 'em bro,totally worth the wait

Stu


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

ronnyjodes said:


> Welcome back . I've mentioned Ade's new auratus tank style a couple of times recently. Mine were bold within 4 months with low lighting and minimal playing,my one regret is chucking a huge cork tube in there for them to hide behind :lol2:
> 
> Orlex, don't give up just yet, as I've said to you before they WILL get braver but it's going to take time and it's going to stress you out when you don't see them for days on end. If you can get to BAKS in April a bunch of the people giving advice on here including myself will be able to have a proper chat and give you some pointers if you're still needing any more support :2thumb:



Hello,nice one  thx. I did improvement with pain in my heart  As I really love planted vivs  I am fish tank specialist, worked for 5 years, did a lot of nice planted aquariums and sticked to have planted vivs as well, but  . Saw only 4 frogs(so one missing), when did that improvements today. Show me your viv please mate  ?


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Ok,changes:

Removed big bark, with some plants on it and arround, moved canisters in front glass direction. Added cardboard leaves under lamp. Climbing plants sticked to bark on side:



Sorry for quality.

Another suggestion as it 2 t8 tubs? One is moonlight,another tropical, maybe wort to put another moonlight, than its be more dark ? 

Thx


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Orlex said:


> Show me your viv please mate  ?


No probs.










This is from when I first set it up so the plants have grown in a little. The lighting is deceptively bright on that photo, I'm using low wattage bulbs so the plant growth hasn't gone as mental as it has in my other vivs. 2 of my microspots will linger on the left side under the log, on prefers to be more towards the back where it can dart for the cover behind the cork tube. Also, I swapped the mini boston at the back right for more fittonia which offers a bit more cover. All 3 will venture to the front but 2 are more likely to stick around when I get close, I can even open the doors now without them shifting although one is still a bit panicky but it'll get there .


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Orlex said:


> Hello,nice one  thx. I did improvement with pain in my heart  As I really love planted vivs  I am fish tank specialist, worked for 5 years, did a lot of nice planted aquariums and sticked to have planted vivs as well, but  . Saw only 4 frogs(so one missing), when did that improvements today. Show me your viv please mate  ?





Orlex said:


> Ok,changes:
> 
> Removed big bark, with some plants on it and arround, moved canisters in front glass direction. Added cardboard leaves under lamp. Climbing plants sticked to bark on side:
> https://imageshack.com/i/3urw20jimage
> ...


I appreciate your pain, mate- it's very hard to create something beautiful then to have to break it down, but it will be worth it- and your new version is still attractive! :2thumb:


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

ronnyjodes 

I think your viv is nice peace of forest/jungle  . I thought its must be more like a deser, more empty, probably I can put some more plants latter, when they will become bolder? 
I think mine is still to dark, compared to yours? What do you think? About lightening.


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/ron-magpie.htmlRon Magpie

You got 10 points with that,this was really pain to take it out such a nice wood peace with plants started to root on it, java on it and another plants sits in. Than I thinked for a moment, stop, what you doing, its not gonna be so nice anymore... But... what happened... I just went upstairs and saw one frog wondered around, even when I came closer she was still there, was amazed  .


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Some update, after room was very queit  we had day nap  My wife wake me up and pointed in viv, one frog just sited on front door and looked at us  in total silence, three frogs was jumping all around viv, went to top, jumped around all vine-wood and jumped on a ground  . I think for first day I am impressed, thx for good advices  . 
Will look forward to see how other days they will be  .

Will be update...


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Like one good guy adviced, did some more improvements: viv now look so realistic and nice (Y) . Fantastic!


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Update:
So from 5 frogs what I bought in final version of vis can see only 4 , so one probably died from stress.
In quite room see frogs walking around, but after when its really quiet at last hour and what realised today, even when my wife go upstairs frogs hear it and stopping to wondering around.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Don't be too sure it has died yet- frogs can be very clever at hiding when they want to!


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Orlex said:


> Update:
> So from 5 frogs what I bought in final version of vis can see only 4 , so one probably died from stress.
> In quite room see frogs walking around, but after when its really quiet at last hour and what realised today, even when my wife go upstairs frogs hear it and stopping to wondering around.


Don't give up just yet, as we've said, some people didn't even see their auratus for a year, just because one is hidden doesn't mean it's dead. Fingers crossed for you pal :2thumb:.

Also, just to prove to anybody who thinks auratus are shy- I just opened my tank to move something and 3 of my auratus were out at the front of the tank- only one ran off to the back of the tank and cover. The other two stayed put and watched me do my thing and didn't even flinch :no1:


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

I even didnt thinked to give up  .

Maybe its hiding, but I am not sure  Will see it in time.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

one of my leucs buggered off and hid in cork tube i thought i'd blocked off, wiggled its way in and hung out there for 5days, i gave in and went hunting and this head came out pee'd off at me lol


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

So she not ate nothing for 5 days?


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Orlex said:


> So she not ate nothing for 5 days?


oh no no no, she got herself into a little hiding place full of woodlice and springs lol


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Meefloaf said:


> oh no no no, she got herself into a little hiding place full of woodlice and springs lol


So small heaven for her  .


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Don't remember or I told you, but one frog is calling ;-) just think if they will decide to lay eggs, do I nees to put some plastic plates(forget how they calling). Or film canisters will be alright? 
Do one male choose one female or he will breed with all of them? :-D


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Males won`t be fussy and will breed with different females.
If you have coco huts then put a petri dish under them for egg laying or some people use plastic lids from a food canister.


Mike


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Do petri dish is necessary?


Update:

All 5 frogs allive, one hiding in strange place, but now know most of their places of hiding.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

You need something for them to lay their eggs on that's why petri dishes or plastic lids are used.
It`s better than them being laid on the substrate, although I imagine they`d rather look for a nice big leaf or something.

Mike


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

I thought film canisters its good for that, I was wrong?


----------



## harrylehuray (Feb 19, 2014)

hi how can i find this ghastly person on here thanks


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

harrylehuray said:


> hi how can i find this ghastly person on here thanks


you are after John mate.ghastly152

good luck

Stu


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Orlex said:


> I thought film canisters its good for that, I was wrong?


Nope all my auratus breed in film cans:2thumb:

Stu


----------

